# The magnifcent sunate back again XD



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey guys been really busy working and going to school so haven't had the time to visit the fourms like I should, but I got my iPhone so I have alot of free time with moble Internet it's so cool lol. Anyways I plan to be active like I was before, I think the termia cafegot shut down after i left. Other then that what major events have happened since I've been gone also to new users who don't know me nice to meet you all


----------



## Ricano (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome back
All you missed were AC freaks, and AC freaks *****ing xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome Back! Woohoo!

And yea, what ricano said. And AC Freaks making websites and spamming about them.


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

Ya of  Course that lol I don't  play ac anymore kinda got more things to do but I stay because these fourms is like family to me as you can see my join date and member number I've seen this site grow so much and storm work so hard and everyone put somthing in to help build this site to what it is now. Also have to give crieidit to bul idk if he comes here anymore also to oddcrazy me and the rest of the staff and members.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Ya of   Course that lol I do t play ac anymore kinda got more things to do but I stay because these fourms is like family to me as you can see my join date and member number I've seen this site grow so much and storm work so hard and everyone put somthing in to help build this site to what it is now. Also have to give crieidit to bul idk if he comes here anymore also to oddcrazy me and the rest of the staff and members.


I still remember when it was small. But by the time I came back, my account was inactive for so long, it froze. So I made this one.

Still, these forums _are_ kinda like family.


----------



## Conor (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't know you but Welocme Back


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 27, 2009)

AHHHH! SUNATE IS FROZEN IN TIME! :brrrr:  :brrrr:  :brrrr:


----------



## Micah (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey sunate! Welcome back!


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

Um I am not frozen!! Lol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Um I am not frozen!! Lol


That's cause I thawed you outz!


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 27, 2009)

Agreed thawing does undo frozeness....

and Termina just kind died out... oh well


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

Please try not to spam  had storm been on lately.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Please try not to spam  had storm been on lately.


Kind of... He's on and off. But he rarely posts...


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

Is he the only admin left? O and hey sporge!!! I missed you


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 27, 2009)

Haha you came back after all the guys who used to pick on you left/got banned. *thumbs up*


----------



## coffeebean! (Oct 27, 2009)

ololololololololololol
The infamous Sunate.

Oh my.


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 27, 2009)

Fabio mentioned you once.


----------



## SamXX (Oct 27, 2009)

Never heard of you, probably before my time?


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey there, i've seen you around, welcome back.


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

Fabio was a peaice of crap. And if thier banned it's because of a reason. Start talking smack to me again and ill bring the ban hammer from storm. Anyways!! I'm kinda trying to track bam!bam! Not many people know him anymore I know he left the fourms I found him at some website before.anyone knowem?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Fabio was a peaice of crap. And if thier banned it's because of a reason. Start talking smack to me again and ill bring the ban hammer from storm. Anyways!! I'm kinda trying to track bam!bam! Not many people know him anymore I know he left the fourms I found him at some website before.anyone knowem?


Is English your first language I'm sorry but is it?


----------



## coffeebean! (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Fabio was a peaice of crap. And if thier banned it's because of a reason. Start talking smack to me again and ill bring the ban hammer from storm. Anyways!! I'm kinda trying to track bam!bam! Not many people know him anymore I know he left the fourms I found him at some website before.anyone knowem?


One, that's disrespectful. Two, what's a "peaice" of crap? Three, he wasn't banned. He asked to have his account disabled. 

And lol.
The ban hammer from storm? 


Ha. Ha.

Ha.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 27, 2009)

Sunate, I heard one of your quotes that made me laugh, 






			
				sunate said:
			
		

> you *censored.5.0* i yelled!


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

Lol  coffee bean don't start with me. Sorry about the grammer I'm using my iPhone and it
has this auto corection thing on it, gets on my nerves.


----------



## SamXX (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Lol  coffee bean don't start with me. Sorry about the grammer I'm using my iPhone and it
> has this auto corection thing on it, gets on my nerves.


You put a space inbetween coffehs name. Uncool.


----------



## coffeebean! (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Lol  coffee bean don't start with me. Sorry about the grammer I'm using my iPhone and it
> has this auto corection thing on it, gets on my nerves.


If it has an auto co*r*rection thing, why would you have so many typos?

@Sam: And he forgot the *censored.3.0*ing exclamation point. *censored.5.0*.


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

Ya I care why?


----------



## AndyB (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Anyways!! I'm kinda trying to track bam!bam! Not many people know him anymore I know he left the fourms I found him at some website before.anyone knowem?


He'd changed his name to Propaganda Man.
Sadly for you he's not been seen here for a long time now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 27, 2009)

So I see. 

Welcome back.


----------



## dragonflamez (Oct 27, 2009)

You're not dead? D:


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Hey guys been really busy working and going to school so haven't had the time to visit the fourms like I should, but I got my iPhone so I have alot of free time with moble Internet it's so cool lol. Anyways I plan to be active like I was before, I think the termia cafegot shut down after i left. Other then that what major events have happened since I've been gone also to new users who don't know me nice to meet you all


It's still open, just dead.

:c

Welcome to 4th Gen TBT.


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

Lol no I'm not dead dragon!! You demwit! XD I think 1rst gen TBT was better >_>


----------



## Zex (Oct 27, 2009)

Major events since you left?

Well, for one I arrived. Thats a moment on TBT that everyone will always remember. Thats for sure.


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Major events since you left?
> 
> Well, for one I arrived. Thats a moment on TBT that everyone will always remember. Thats for sure.


I don't

Remember it 

At all xD


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

How do you figure that one?


----------



## Zex (Oct 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough*HERE*cough*


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one replied xD


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

-_-' that's hardly memrable at all....  ^_^


----------



## Zex (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> -_-' that's hardly memrable at all....  ^_^


Yea well..........

!!!

*storms off angrily*


----------



## Elliot (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey sunate , Welcome back . I can't wait to make friends with you


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, Sunate. Now you've made him mad, all he does is eat donuts when he's mad! YOu know how long it took me to get him to lose all the weight!? D:<


----------



## Zex (Oct 27, 2009)

*Looks at member number*

HOLEY.


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

Lmfao!!! I know i'm a orginal member ^_^ and I can't wait to make friends with you either!!  XD


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Lmfao!!! I know i'm a ordinal member ^_^ and I can't wait to make friends with you either!!  XD


I can't wait until I end up becoming your friend then learning to hate you!


----------



## Zex (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Lmfao!!! I know i'm a orginal member ^_^ and I can't wait to make friends with you either!!  XD


160......

Thats like.

Legendary.


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx ^_^ and @ the average member dude or what ever your name is lol why would wanna hate me?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome back! ^^ I feel like I'm late to the welcoming party. XD


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about my number ?


----------



## Zex (Oct 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better than number 2. 

And there is no number 2.


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

@ Numner your numbers speacil to XD and to Ron it's ok if you late I saved you some cake lol *hands Ron the plate of cake*


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got reasons for anything I do. So no questions asked.


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> @ Numner your numbers speacil to XD and to Ron it's ok if you late I saved you some cake lol *hands Ron the plate of cake*


WAIT-A-SECOND

Cake?

And I remember you from some of those old topics xD

Silly bots like old topics :>


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

M ok? What ever Floats your boat LOL!!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> M ok? What ever Floats your boat LOL!!


I'm not on a boat, I'm on a submarine.

Being on a boat is Trikki's job.


----------



## Zex (Oct 27, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A yellow one, by chance?


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O ya? What topics do you remember me from?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed my boy, indeed.


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I lived on a yellow submarine :/


----------



## Zex (Oct 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all do!


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

don't because I just blew
his submarine up XD hope you can swim!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> don't because I just blew
> his submarine up XD hope you can swim!


No you didn't. Because I'm really not on a submarine.

_You_ are. Have fun swimming with the sharks!


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

Um no lol you'd never catch me on a sub. Man I got off
work early sweet!!


----------



## Miranda (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome back. =)
/late


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Um no lol you'd never catch me on a sub. Man I got off
> work early sweet!!


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Welcome back. =)
> /late


/always are


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

That owl o Rly pic is so old i was using it before the nintento ninsider got shut down.


----------



## Zex (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> That owl o Rly pic is so old i was using it before the nintento ninsider got shut down.


But it still has that pizzaz.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> That owl o Rly pic is so old i was using it before the nintento ninsider got shut down.


Time for <big><big><big>*SEAN'S Q & A TIEM YAY!*</big></big></big>


Q: Do I care?

A: Not one bit.


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Chibi (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome back 
I am just returning too!



meep.


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

Yea... i give it a big wopping fail!! out of ten ^_^


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Yea... i give it a big wapping fail!! out of ten ^_^


Indeed you did.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Yea... i give it a big wapping fail!! out of ten ^_^


Wapping?


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Yea... i give it a big *wapping* fail!! out of ten ^_^


Wait what?


----------



## djman900 (Oct 27, 2009)

I dont recall meeting you :S, welcome back


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

i vagley remember OCM stepping up to take Bul's spot as admin what happened?


----------



## Zex (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> i vagley remember OCM stepping up to take Bul's spot as admin what happened?


Left. Returned. Now's a mod.


----------



## coffeebean! (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> i vagley remember OCM stepping up to take Bul's spot as admin what happened?


He got de-admin-ated due to virtual incest. 

oyus.


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

Yay confusing


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

Can someone just speak english here '-_-


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Can someone just speak english here '-_-


Ito ay hindi isang ingles forum kahit na, lol


----------



## Zex (Oct 27, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chinese food on thanksgiving is good.


----------



## Numner (Oct 27, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niet belediging niet mijn taal met je chinees: X


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

Seriously quit spamming im asking a serious qestion.


----------



## Zex (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Seriously quit spamming im asking a serious qestion.


Yep Numner. Its him!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 27, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not so good for the bladder.


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

stop the spam seriously.


----------



## Vooloo (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> stop the spam seriously.


When Numner posts, you can't stop him.

But, welcome back even if I joined after you left.


----------



## Nic (Oct 27, 2009)

He, bien de voir que votre dos. Je pense que j'etais un debutant lorsque vous avez quitte. : 3

Translation: Hey, nice to see that your back. I think I was a newbie when you left. :3


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

well if he doesnt stop hes gonna be reported and delt with anyways thx for the welcome back ^_^


----------



## Miranda (Oct 27, 2009)

Spam is for breakfast...not forums. Chill out with the spam!


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

About damn time a mod toldem to shutup i was getting tired of it. makes my topics look like crap.


----------



## coffeebean! (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> About damn time a mod toldem to shutup i was getting tired of it. makes my topics look like crap.


Hee hee.

Honey, you do that all on your own.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 27, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> About damn time a mod toldem to shutup i was getting tired of it. makes my topics look like crap.


Gnome installs toilet into thread.

hurp durp.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey sunate! I've heard about you. Fabio made a glorious fanfic about you. Welcome back.


----------



## sunate (Oct 27, 2009)

haha.... its really not that funny anymore. Thx for the welcome back


----------



## dragonflamez (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Lol no I'm not dead dragon!! You demwit! XD I think 1rst gen TBT was better >_>


Old TBT *censored.3.0*ing sucked.


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

The tbt your talking about is the 2and gen ya that one sucked so bad. Seenms like  4rth gens goin really good ^_^


----------



## dragonflamez (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> The tbt your talking about is the 2and gen ya that one sucked so bad. Seenms like  4rth gens goin really good ^_^


No, I was here for the first one too.
TBT is divided into only 2 parts- before


----------



## AndyB (Oct 28, 2009)

I can only laugh for what's coming soon.
And for the infomation I passed on. :3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Micah (Oct 28, 2009)

_f_ish _was_ amazing! :O


----------



## Micah (Oct 28, 2009)

I've always thought of TBT in 3 eras.

1. Creation-Near Death (or TBT Civil War)
2. Near Death-Newbie Boom
3. Newbie Boom-Present


----------



## fitzy (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome back.


----------



## Zex (Oct 28, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> I've always thought of TBT in 3 eras.
> 
> 1. Creation-Near Death (or TBT Civil War)
> 2. Near Death-Newbie Boom
> 3. Newbie Boom-Present


I guess I came in 2. Or around then.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 28, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You came in in noobie boom are you serious.


----------



## Micah (Oct 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Zexion joined just before the newbie boom.

Like when TBT was dead.


----------



## Numner (Oct 28, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When was January this year?

I wasn't a noob _then_


----------



## Gnome (Oct 28, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No he's Suaure. So near after the noob boom.

I joined during Christmas. :0


----------



## Micah (Oct 28, 2009)

The newbie boom was in November of 08 I think.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm either 1 or 2.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 28, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> The newbie boom was in November of 08 I think.


When the youtube channel sent out the invitation?


----------



## John102 (Oct 28, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> The newbie boom was in November of 08 I think.


Between November and January was the noob boom, then we had the sound, and then the echo.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 28, 2009)

I was like, oh god some noob that I forgot the name of.

THen I was like, HOLY CRAP! ISORTA REMEMBER HIM!


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> I was like, oh god some noob that I forgot the name of.
> 
> THen I was like, HOLY CRAP! ISORTA REMEMBER HIM!


You mean me?  And ya I guess noob boom was a hell hole, a pack of flaming spamming nerds was all the fourm was made of at the time. Not a good time for tbt.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..lmao
I'm sorry, but your mistakes make me lol xD


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Lmfao I hate my damn auto corecter!!


----------



## Ricano (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Lmfao I hate my damn auto corecter!!


Isn't there a way to turn it off? Seriously, you could end up saying the wrong thing, not just here but somewhere else :L


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Ya I'd have to go to phone settings and crap like that, I'll do it when I don't have anything better to do. XD


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty typical when you advertise your forum on YouTube.


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Though YouTube has many noob users it
doesn't give them the right to spam the hell outta these fourms.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 28, 2009)

I have waited... too long for this day. Oh, joyous, joyous rapture.

Yes, this is the real Fabio, in case you were wondering, and by the following context of my post, you'll be able to tell.

Sunate, I have missed you oh so much. And by your posts,




			
				sunate said:
			
		

> Fabio was a peaice of crap.



I can tell that you've missed me as well. In your honor, I created my own fan-fiction.

You know, lots has happened since we've last spoken. I've grown. This forum has grown. I think you'll find that it has, in fact, outgrown you. (It's like, four years old. Just a _little_ out of your league.)

I did ask for my account (Fabioisonfire) as legendary and war-torn as it was, to be disabled. I was not banned. I am alive- and I am well.

The very second I heard you had returned I was almost obligated to create this account and post this message to you. I hope our paths cross again sometime in the near future.


----------



## Miranda (Oct 28, 2009)

FABIO!!!!!!! *tackles* Never leave me again!!!!!!


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

... I can see that your alive.. As you may say the fourms has out grown me? I think your wrong and I find your fan fic as a insult to me. You was one of the main probloms tbt had why don't you crawl back into your hole.


----------



## Micah (Oct 28, 2009)

FABIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

How's it going?


----------



## dragonflamez (Oct 28, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> ... I can see that your alive.. As you may say the fourms has out grown me? I think your wrong and I find your fan fic as a insult to me. You was one of the main probloms tbt had why don't you crawl back into your hole.


I was one of the main 'probloms' of The Bell Tree?

Tsk, tsk, tsk. We're such old friends. How could you say such a thing?

Listen. This is my... Olive Branch Petition, if you will. Take it. Trust me.


----------



## dragonflamez (Oct 28, 2009)

I love this thread.
Can we archive it.
Like my Newbie Posting Guide, that's only viewable in the staff section.
Hurp dee durp tbt r smart.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 28, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I love this thread.
> Can we archive it.
> Like my Newbie Posting Guide, that's only viewable in the staff section.
> Hurp dee durp tbt r smart.


I can already see this thing going down in history.


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

You stole my fan fic and turned it into trash. Idk what you want from me fabio but don't start this mess again, are you trying to call truce with me?


----------



## dragonflamez (Oct 28, 2009)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love history.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> You stole my fan fic and turned it into trash. Idk what you want from me fabio but don't start this mess again, are you trying to call truce with me?


I'm going to assume you Googled 'Olive Branch Petition'. So, yes.

And, as you can see, my fan fiction was actually very well received. The argument could be made that I actually improved it.


----------



## dragonflamez (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> You stole my fan fic and turned it into trash. Idk what you want from me fabio but don't start this mess again, are you trying to call truce with me?


His actually had less spelling errors.
I counted.


----------



## Micah (Oct 28, 2009)

Fabio, you are sooooooo awesome.

(but you already knew that)


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Fabio, you are sooooooo awesome.
> 
> (but you already knew that)


Yay! This post makes me miss 2005.

I was young, pubescent, and alive.


----------



## dragonflamez (Oct 28, 2009)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still alive.
Just not here.
In this forum of death.


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

No '-_-  mine did not even have 1/10 of the spelling errors. Instead of using your newb acct just ask for your old one back.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> FABIO!!!!!!! *tackles* Never leave me again!!!!!!


Never again, babe.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> No '-_-  mine did not even have 1/10 of the spelling errors. Instead of using your newb acct just ask for your old one back.


I will NEVER- I repeat, NEVER, use that account, ever, ever again.

That thing is locked in The Bell Tree vault and will remain there for all of eternity.


----------



## dragonflamez (Oct 28, 2009)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hurray!


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

To all the people that joined after i left you all will never know of the hell this guy put me though.... I'm glad tbt cleaned it's *censored.3.0*ing act up.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

Wait, what exactly is going on in this thread, and when did Fabio drop in?


----------



## pielover6 (Oct 28, 2009)

Lol.

Thread is funny.

Hi


----------



## Micah (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> To all the people that joined after i left you all will never know of the hell this guy put me though.... I'm glad tbt cleaned it's *censored.3.0*ing act up.


Let's not forget Mino and JJ.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> To all the people that joined after i left you all will never know of the hell this guy put me though.... I'm glad tbt cleaned it's *censored.3.0*ing act up.


You were put through the first and second rings of my Hell.

Five more to go.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> To all the people that joined after i left you all will never know of the hell this guy put me though.... I'm glad tbt cleaned it's *censored.3.0*ing act up.


So how does him putting you through _so much_ have anything to do with tbt "cleaning it's act"?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, I don't know what happened between Sunate and Fabio, but personally, Fabio is alright, when he's not being a jerk to women that is.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 28, 2009)

@Mega and Pielover

This is a fight that must only be observed, behind the ropes, please!


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know what happened between Sunate and Fabio, but personally, Fabio is alright, when he's not being a jerk to women that is.


I am genuinely surprised by that statement.


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Because it was filled with spamming flaming nonsense. Ya jj pissed me off alot to. You know though looking back at it I luagh because it was one of tbts greatest moments in history.


----------



## Micah (Oct 28, 2009)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think has ever been so much _rofl_ potential in one thread.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying, _really_ hard, heh.


----------



## Miranda (Oct 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know what happened between Sunate and Fabio, but personally, Fabio is alright, when he's not being a jerk to women that is.


I can honestly vouch that he is not a jerk to women. At least he wasn't to me. 
Oh and just b/c

_Topic Moved: Brewster's Cafe._


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is because I respect and genuinely love Miranda with all my heart.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Because it was filled with spamming flaming nonsense. Ya jj pissed me off alot to. You know though looking back at it I luagh because it was one of tbts greatest moments in history.


And it isn't now? 
Maybe not as much, but it's still here.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I don't think there has ever been a time (while i've been here that is) that TBT has been without flames on it's branches, whether it be flaming someone with poor english, flaming nook, or flaming just about anyone, and I honestly don't think the internet can be at complete peace, and it's only going to worsen as TBT gets bigger and more and more people join.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut the *censored.3.0* up you *censored.3.0*ing idiot!

Only joking there, but of course, it's the internet. There will be someone that will disagree with you for no reason at all other than to be an ass.


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lOl I remeber severel new members that was a victom of fabio and the others. I can honestly pull up more then 30 threads as proof.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please do.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You call it victimizing, I call it initiation.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 28, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a go-getter, what can I say?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 28, 2009)

My response to this thread and the topic of flaming:
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/3QfEiDO9opg'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/3QfEiDO9opg' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## sunate (Oct 28, 2009)

No what you did fabio was was very wrong. Kids couldn't come to a happy fourms to disscus a game! How old are you 16? 17? You were downing kids that had to be at least 10 years old.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 28, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> No what you did fabio was was very wrong. Kids couldn't come to a happy fourms to disscus a game! How old are you 16? 17? You were downing kids that had to be at least 10 years old.


I'm eighteen, actually.

How old are you, again?

Listen. I know- having your last year of trick or treating can be difficult. But, it's a growing stage that all young men have to go through. You may have hair grow in some _weird_ places, too...


----------



## Micah (Oct 28, 2009)

You shouldn't even be on forums if you're younger than 13.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm 17 and you know kids shouldn't have to hear the *censored.2.0*  you said to them. You probally scared some for life.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> I'm 17 and you know kids shouldn't have to hear the *censored.2.0*  you said to them. You probally scared some for life.


Words can't scar children, pictures on 4chan scar children.


----------



## Micah (Oct 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shh! Don't ruin sunate's innocence! :O


----------



## AndyB (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> I'm 17 and you know kids shouldn't have to hear the *censored.2.0*  you said to them. You probally scared some for life.


And I can safely say some people don't want to hear you *censored.2.0*.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut up I'm being serious.


----------



## Micah (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you are.

Sorry.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 29, 2009)

If I scarred anyone for _life_, I'll tell you one thing- they deserved it.

If you can't deal with my sorry ass over the internet, then you can't deal with life. That's plain fact.

Your problem was that you let me walk all over you. You're a push-over, man. I was the alpha-male, and always will be.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> If I scarred anyone for _life_, I'll tell you one thing- they deserved it.
> 
> If you can't deal with my sorry ass over the internet, then you can't deal with life. That's plain fact.
> 
> Your problem was that you let me walk all over you. You're a push-over, man. I was the alpha-male, and always will be.


Who's the beta male?


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sure as hell isn't me- I always win.


----------



## Micah (Oct 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's dragonflamez, although he will beg to differ.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

No I didn't let you walk all over me. You have probloms if picking on people over the Internet makes you feel better about yourself then your sad man.


----------



## Micah (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> No I didn't let you walk all over me. You have probloms if picking
> on people over the Internet makes you feel better about yourself then
> your sad man.


You're just feeding the fire, sunate. I'd get out now while you still have a chance.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> No I didn't let you walk all over me. You have probloms if picking
> on people over the Internet makes you feel better about yourself then
> your sad man.


You know what makes me feel good about myself?

The weakness in people. Whether I'm seeing it in the hallways, the basketball court, the football field, even over the internet. When I sense fear, when I sense weakness, when I can see it in your eyes, I know that I've already won. I thrive off that *censored.2.0*, and you emanate it.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 29, 2009)

It may be late but...
Fabio, you dropped this:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 29, 2009)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was beautiful.
+100 Rep points.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't see someone's eyes on the internet.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beg to differ! 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## AndyB (Oct 29, 2009)

Fabio... I'm your's
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what I meant.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

If I remember corectlly your the homosexual that has no friends in school or life. You talk big behind a computer I'd hate to see you walk out your bedroom for just one day. O ya that's right you don't because when you do people do nothing but ridacule you for being gay and sucking at life.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> If I remember corectlly your the homosexual that has no friends in school or life. You talk big behind a computer I'd hate to see you walk out your bedroom for just one day. O ya that's right you don't because when you do people do nothing but ridacule you for being gay and sucking at life.


Actually I take that back
I have no *censored.3.0*ing clue what you just said.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> If I remember corectlly your the homosexual that has no friends in school or life. You talk big behind a computer I'd hate to see you walk out your bedroom for just one day. O ya that's right you don't because when you do people do nothing but ridacule
> you for being gay and sucking at life.


Hey hey hey woah woah woah back up, what's wrong with being gay?
And actually, i'm pretty sure Fabio is the opposite.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

No fabio is a homo he's not stright lol I can't belive you didn't know that.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> If I remember corectlly your the homosexual that has no friends in school or life. You talk big behind a computer I'd hate to see you walk out your bedroom for just one day. O ya that's right you don't because when you do people do nothing but ridacule you for being gay and sucking at life.


You obviously have no idea about who I am, in actuality. After my last post I didn't think you'd come back for more.

This, is me:





I like to think of myself as an attractive male. I'm a captain (or, was, football is over) of my school's football team. I play basketball, baseball, and I surf. I usually have a girlfriend, and I'm interested in movies. I'll (hopefully) be attending USC or UNC later for a degree in film.

I'm Fabio Biancarelli, who are you?

P.S.: Calling me a 'homo' does nothing to bear your claim of your own maturity.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> No fabio is a homo he's not stright lol I can't belive you didn't know that.


What does being gay have to do with anything, even if Fabio was gay (which he isn't), would it matter?


----------



## AndyB (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> No fabio is a homo he's not stright lol I can't belive you didn't know that.


Here's a shovel to help with the hole you've been slowly making
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div>

While you get to work on that... Play him off:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's still living in a world where accusing someone of being homosexual is the equivalent of calling someone a 'chicken' in the early '50s.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear god Andy, I love you for posting keyboard cat.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

So I'm amazed on how fast you can google an image
you deserve an award. *hands fabio a trophy* you deserve it no.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> So I'm amazed on how fast you can google an image
> you deserve an award. *hands fabio a trophy* you deserve it no.


I found you on google as well.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

I have nothing aguinsnt homosexuality. I was simply implying how I feel bad that every one picks on him about it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gee mister, that black guy looks awfully confused! why not lend him a hand?


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> So I'm amazed on how fast you can google an image
> you deserve an award. *hands fabio a trophy* you deserve it no.








Just took this picture. (Shorter hair for basketball, thoughts?)

Yeah, that smile's for you, baby.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> So I'm amazed on how fast you can google an image
> you deserve an award. *hands fabio a trophy* you deserve it no.


Well Sunate i'm beginning to like you less and less, what with the childish insults and total disregard for the homosexual community here at TBT, Fabio is a stereotypical jock, he likes sports and has been with a countless number of women, he is in great shape and has a good tan, he puts basement dwellers like me to shame with his active social life and ability to get any woman he wants, Fabio is many things, but he is in fact, not any of the things you have said he is today.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 29, 2009)

locolesbinas said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have attempted to but that bow..
it was awfully distracting.

Also, I have nothing against homosexuality either. I just thought that picture was very amusing.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Seriously.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> locolesbinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look past the bow. look into his heart, and gee mister, you'll find a helluva guy!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 29, 2009)

locolesbinas said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why.. I never looked at it that way.
You have changed my heart you kind soul.
I'm going out now and buying that man the most expensive dress I can find!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> locolesbinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's the spirit! keep up the good work.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

Sunate, throughout this thread you have been complaining about how mean Fabio is to you and stuff and how much hell he put you through, but not once did you consider why he was acting that way to you, not once did you think "hey maybe i'm acting a bit immature".


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

You say I'm saying childish insults? Have you read the fan fic he made? How much childish could you get. I come back to a fourms and to my amazment fabio pops up trying to start a mess again ( with he has) fabio you think your speacil and your really not. I for one have nothing aguinst gay people just so we get that clear.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sunate, throughout this thread you have been complaining about how mean Fabio is to you and stuff and how much hell he put you through, but not once did you consider why he was acting that way to you, not once did you think "hey maybe i'm acting a bit immature".


of course he didn't! did you really expect he would?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 29, 2009)

TBT needs a spellcheck.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> You say I'm saying childish insults? Have you read the fan fic he made? How much childish could you get. I come back to a fourms and to my amazment fabio pops up trying to start a mess again ( with he has) fabio you think your speacil and your really not. I for one have nothing aguinst gay people just so we get that clear.


If someone says something childish to you, it doesn't mean you saying something childish back is the right thing to do.
Also, who is this badger guy?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm a lady, thank you.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> You say I'm saying childish insults? Have you read the fan fic he made? How much childish could you get. I come back to a fourms and to my amazment fabio pops up trying to start a mess again ( with he has) fabio you think your speacil and your really not. I for one have nothing aguinst gay people just so we get that clear.


You're right, I'm not 'speacil'. I'm special.

I know, it sucks for you that I have a great life. Excuse me for living.

Also, there's a difference between acting (me and the fan fiction) and... being.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

locolesbinas said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sorry, Badger lady.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> locolesbinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


better be dammit! i work all damn day to get food on your table and you call me a man!


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

Look fabio we can argue all day about this crap but on the real
I'm sick of it. Truce or not?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Oct 29, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/EIyixC9NsLI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/EIyixC9NsLI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Look fabio we can argue all day about this crap but on the real
> I'm sick of it. Truce or not?


TO BE CONTINUED

*leaves forever*


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/EIyixC9NsLI'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/EIyixC9NsLI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


completely inappropriate.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

Also for those who was wondering who I am and what my life is about here you go.




the names Ricky Eliiott I'm a senior in highschool. Caption of our current jrotc alpha company. last years former drill team comander. I'm seeking a millatary career as an officer and plan to attend the sitedeal in south Carolina. I'm taking Ap Calc and english. I'm athletic energetic and very sociable in school and comunity activitys.

The picture you see here was me at the schools
blood drive last week right before I donated.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Also for those who was wondering who I am and what my life is about here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's him on the right.

Just had to say that. Ta-ta. : )


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Also for those who was wondering who I am and what my life is about here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but you can't spell for *censored.2.0*.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

Who the hell puts a badger as a avater anyways?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Who the hell puts a badger as a avater anyways?


me. got a *censored.3.0*ing problem?


----------



## John102 (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Who the hell puts a badger as a avater anyways?


Don't judge me.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

No your just making yourself look very stupid coming out of no where commenting on a subject you know nothing about.


----------



## John102 (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> No your just making yourself look very stupid coming out of no where commenting on a subject you know nothing about.


I'm actually pretty sure I have more insight than you think I do.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> No your just making yourself look very stupid coming out of no where commenting on a subject you know nothing about.


ohohohoho. quite the opposite, sir sunate.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't refering to you I was talking to the newb and sorry I didn't notice you had a badger John lol.


----------



## John102 (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't tread on me.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

You make no sense I'm going to bed pieace.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> You make no sense I'm going to bed pieace.


have fun stinky linky!


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

Again you have no idea.. If you did you wouldn't call
me stinkylinky.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Again you have no idea.. If you did you wouldn't call
> me stinky]
> 
> YOU ARE AMUSING!


----------



## soccerfan456 (Oct 29, 2009)

u bastered!

Cookies to all who get that.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

Um cookie please?


----------



## soccerfan456 (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Um cookie please?


You don't count.

But thanks. I was just about gone once and for all, but when I saw you had returned, I just had to stay.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

What do you mean? Why stay just because I came back?


----------



## soccerfan456 (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> What do you mean? Why stay just because I came back?


Because. Something tells this'll get fun.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

K good for you.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 29, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> u bastered!
> 
> Cookies to all who get that.


yay! cookie.

Fabio's story was funny. d:


----------



## Micah (Oct 29, 2009)

Who are the newbs?


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

I have no clue


----------



## SamXX (Oct 29, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW?! Serious this dude is wacked up.


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

You done yet? Your a lil late.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 29, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> You done yet? Your a lil late.


Some people don't get on during the night.
So yeah, if you want to class that as late, then yes it was. But only because it's as early as he could have posted.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 29, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> u bastered! i yelled!
> 
> Cookies to all who get that.


isn't that right.?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 29, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It tis...


----------



## SamXX (Oct 29, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, I might be in a different timezone which I am.
So sunate, *censored.3.0* off, seriously. You don't need to tell me I'm late because I don't want to post on here at a time suitable for you because that would be stupid doing that for a worthless piece of *censored.2.0*, like you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 29, 2009)

FLAME WAR! Garrett, we need popcorn.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 29, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> FLAME WAR! Garrett, we need popcorn.


It's over...

Fabio left...you're late...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 29, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw... 

No popcorn? But I stole vintage movie seats for this! I'll go return them...


----------



## Micah (Oct 29, 2009)

locolesbinas said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is your name supposed to be loco lesbians?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 29, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> locolesbinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either that or Locol (local) esbians.


----------



## coffeebean! (Oct 29, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> u bastered!
> 
> Cookies to all who get that.


<3

Cookie. Now.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> locolesbinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes. loco lesbinas. it's my movie.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Oct 29, 2009)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> I have waited... too long for this day. Oh, joyous, joyous rapture.
> 
> Yes, this is the real Fabio, in case you were wondering, and by the following context of my post, you'll be able to tell.
> 
> ...


OM*G.

Are you gonna stay back on?


----------



## sunate (Oct 29, 2009)

Lol i luagh at him blowing up it shows how much of stupid ass this kid is.


----------



## SamXX (Oct 30, 2009)

locolesbinas said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh I want a trailr ^__-


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 30, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> locolesbinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it will be released in 2011!


----------



## Thunder (Oct 30, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> u bastered!
> 
> Cookies to all who get that.


Oatmeal raisin, right?


----------



## soccerfan456 (Oct 30, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Who are the newbs?


;_;

Koehler doesn't remember me.


----------



## Micah (Oct 31, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was your old name soccerfan? Cause I do remember a soccerfan.

Other than that I have no idea.


----------



## Rawburt (Oct 31, 2009)

All I can say is...you make me fail epicly.


----------



## Zex (Oct 31, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> All I can say is...you make me fail epicly.


That's my old line!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 31, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heeer iz a hent. J


----------



## Micah (Oct 31, 2009)

I know who it is now!


----------



## sunate (Nov 2, 2009)

Comatose what was your old name?


----------



## Micah (Nov 2, 2009)

tomNook, NookPTP, tomNook, Koehler, Comatose2009.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 2, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you still do :L


----------



## sunate (Nov 2, 2009)

Ah yes I know you as koehler.


----------



## Jman (Nov 2, 2009)

I remember you..


----------



## sunate (Nov 2, 2009)

I know you to. :[]


----------



## Jman (Nov 2, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> I know you to. :[]


Haha, I think JJ and I always made fun of you.. That was a long time ago though. XD


----------



## sunate (Nov 2, 2009)

ya i hate jj he was a hazer.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't know you, but welcome back anyways.


----------



## Numner (Nov 2, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> I know you, too. :[]


lik no wai

And that's mean

But it's JJ :s


----------



## sunate (Nov 2, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7020023/1/
heres how your so called cool members treated people.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 2, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7020023/1/
> heres how your so called cool members treated people.


They sound awesome.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Nov 2, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7020023/1/
> heres how your so called cool members treated people.


All of those gray names... Listen to them. Children of the night.

What music they make.


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Nov 2, 2009)

even back then TBT was a  spammy haven for hazers


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Nov 2, 2009)

nadnarb9786 said:
			
		

> even back then TBT was a  spammy haven for hazers


What the *censored.3.0* was that, now? You've been here since August. Sit down, shut the *censored.3.0* up, and pay your dues to the people who built this place.


----------



## sunate (Nov 2, 2009)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> nadnarb9786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!! Fabio is one of the only hazers left on here.


----------



## Pear (Nov 2, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was permabanned.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Nov 2, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 out of 5 Bell Tree members believe that I am a more likable, respected user than you.

Fact.


----------



## soccerfan456 (Nov 2, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7020023/1/
> heres how your so called cool members treated people.


I miss those days.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 2, 2009)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like you more and I haven't minced a word with sunate yet.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 2, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you were only here since July. o.o


----------



## sunate (Nov 2, 2009)

no comment


----------



## Pear (Nov 2, 2009)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, more like 8,136 out of 8,137.
You were cool, but kinda conceited.


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Nov 2, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not just _kind of_ conceited, I am very conceited.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 2, 2009)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's an old member who can only be identified by other old members. And people in the loop.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 2, 2009)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alt account, trevor.


----------



## Princess (Nov 2, 2009)

ew sunate.


----------



## soccerfan456 (Nov 2, 2009)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh... I assumed word had spread around already. In that case...

Hello, I'm JJH. I've been here since.... Well it's been a few years. Anywho, I was banned by DarthGohan during the Miranda incident, purely by association with the guys who did it. Since then, I've made an alt so that I could put in my word about what happened, and I assume said alt and JJH are both still banned. I created this profile shortly afterwords to keep up with the few friends I still had here, but word got around about my former identity. This is the first time I'm announcing to the general TBT public about that, but a few members have known for a while now.

So 'ello again.


----------



## sunate (Nov 2, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least someone has some brains in this place Thx pear.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 2, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nvm then. :/
Ignore that last comment.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 2, 2009)

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer saying self-esteem :d


----------



## fabiolovessunate (Nov 2, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it obviously isn't you.

He was siding with me, *censored.1.2*.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 2, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolno.
You're missing his point.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 2, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't go on enough to know who anyone is. 

Anyways, hello.


----------



## Pear (Nov 2, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/profile/68672/
You were unbanned, apparently.


----------



## sunate (Nov 2, 2009)

I wasnt argueing over whos sideing with who. i think your missing the point.


----------



## sunate (Nov 2, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not the account pear.


----------



## soccerfan456 (Nov 2, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that is the account. And I just checked, still banned. But I appreciate the optimism.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2009)

Anydoozy! How 'bout 'em Yanks?


----------



## sunate (Nov 2, 2009)

You did a name change then. it was jjrome or how ever the *censored.3.0* thats spelled.


----------



## soccerfan456 (Nov 2, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> You did a name change then. it was jjrome or how ever the *censored.3.0* thats spelled.


No, there was JJRamone and there was JJH.


----------



## sunate (Nov 2, 2009)

o


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 2, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> o


^^That's a quality post right thar^^

Note:


----------



## Numner (Nov 2, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*<big>|:<</big>*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Anydoozy! How 'bout 'em Yanks?


what's their record atm?


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 2, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :r 
I don't see anything wrong.


----------



## Pear (Nov 2, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever it is, it's too much.


----------



## sunate (Nov 2, 2009)

I figured i'd start posting like everyone else and join the band wagon.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 2, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> I figured i'd start posting like everyone else and join the band wagon.


Too late. The bandwagon left for the Yankees game.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 2, 2009)

Learn English or shut the *censored.3.0* up, kthnxbi,

Oh, and I can type perfectly fine on my iPod, so that's no excuse.


----------



## Numner (Nov 2, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no!

I must travel cross-country in some whacky adventure and make a movie about it!

That'd be the bee's knees


----------



## sunate (Nov 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Learn English or shut the *censored.3.0* up, kthnxbi,
> 
> Oh, and I can type perfectly fine on my iPod, so that's no excuse.


Who the hell are you talking about?


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 2, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You.


----------



## sunate (Nov 2, 2009)

You hazers must have high blood preassure.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 2, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> You hazers must have high blood preassure.


*pressure
and wdf is a hazer?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 2, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> You hazers must have high blood preassure.


Oh lawl.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 2, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> You hazers must have high blood preassure.


Are you sure you're 16?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 2, 2009)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no way he's 16.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 2, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> You hazers must have high blood preassure.


DON'T MOCK ME.


Wait...noob say wut?


----------



## sunate (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm 17.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 2, 2009)

sunate said:
			
		

> I'm 17.


Why do you spell like you're 10?


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's crossed-eyed and has dyslexia.


Oh my.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Nov 2, 2009)

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that any better?


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And high blood pressure.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I don't have lysdexia.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IthNree od !I


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 2, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I chuckled.


----------



## Jman (Nov 2, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.

Hai JJ. <3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 2, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* I DON'T GET IT


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 2, 2009)

Jman said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's yoo!


----------



## Gnome (Nov 2, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither do I. -Jenn

Lysdexia -Dyslexia.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 3, 2009)

Jman said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... hello!
But, probably don't remember me/know from my name change.

Also,


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 4, 2009)

Jman said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!!!!
<33


----------



## Micah (Nov 4, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<333


----------



## sunate (Nov 4, 2009)

<33333


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 4, 2009)

<333333


----------



## Micah (Nov 4, 2009)

Too...much...love...

_*Comatose*_  dies from too much sappiness.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 4, 2009)

Guys, i can't find my three key D: 

<

.... ;_;


----------



## Micah (Nov 4, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Guys, i can't find my three key D:
> 
> <
> 
> .... ;_;


_*Comatose*_  is revived by Master Crash's lack of love.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 4, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not my fault i can't find my 3 ke-

owait.


----------



## soccerfan456 (Nov 4, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy*censored.2.0*DeeAef


----------

